# MAHORA event in NC this Sunday



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hello everyone,
Our next MAHORA event(only two left this season) is this Sunday at our new store in Clemmons, NC. The store address is 2500 Neudorf Dr, Suite A, Clemmons, NC 27012 The phone number at the store is 336-499-4163. Here are some directions: Take I-40 to exit 184, the Lewisville-Clemmons Road exit. If you are westbound on I-40 turn left at the end of the ramp, if you are eastbound turn right. You go through a couple of stop lights and watch for the Arby's resturant on the left. Just past the Arby's there is a tire store on right with a big sign above it that says "Bronze Plaza" with an arrow pointing to the right. Turn right by the BF Goodrich tire store(the street is kind of narrow) and drive down to the end, where there is a street to the left(there is a day care facility on the right). Turn left and we are in the first building on the right. Next to our building is a large parking lot with a skating rink on the other side of the parking lot. Our store is the first one on the left side of the building. It is actually very easy to get to. 
We'll start racing around 1:30, call us if you plan on attending and if you may be a little late.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
A and H Hobbies
Clemmons, NC


----------

